# Artaeshia's Picture Thread



## Artaeshia (May 23, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm new to Arachnoboards so I thought I'd share a few pics of my T's with you all  I only have a small collection of 6 so far due to my tiny room, but no doubt I'll make room for more soon. 

I have always loved bugs, animals and creepy crawlies! My step brother has kept T's for about 20 years but downsized his collection to just a P. Regalis. 

*That odd moment that got me into this obsession:*
Most kids would have freaked at this. When I was five I woke up to a tarantula, yes, A TARANTULA mum (she didn't believe me) on my pillow! Next to my face. I WISH so much I knew what it was, but it was so vivid it wasn't a dream, the blue moonlight was shining on it in the darkness with its large hairy legs scrunched up close to its body. But I wasn't scared, just a little puzzled. So I got down off my bunkbed and went into my parents room and told them. It turned out that when we turned on the light my little bro had sneaked into the top bunk and his toes were hanging out the side of the douvet, but NOT on my pillow! So for years after that it was forgotten. 
YEARS later in my new house, my family were talking about the people who used to live in our old house before us, who used to breed tarantulas and snakes, of which some escaped into the loft of the neighbours houses... so of course, I wasn't 'having nightmares' thirteen years ago haha! Now I never let my mum forget it  

So, I thought I would take my fascination to another level, and here I am.

I called my first T 'Pillow', not just because of my experience but also because she's big and fluffy, and she's a Brachypelma Albopilosum 






My second T, Brachypelma Smithi




I guess I'll upload more later in next post hotogenic:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wesker12 (May 23, 2012)

Awesome shots! Now I'm even happier I have 6 B.albo slings coming tomorrow! 
Keep them coming!


----------



## Artaeshia (May 24, 2012)

Thankyou! Curly hairs are cool 

Here are some pics of my GBB, who recently molted just over a week ago. But I'll get some better pics of her when she's started eating again 
More pics to come soon! hotogenic:


----------



## Artaeshia (May 26, 2012)

*More pics!*

My little cutie! A. Versicolour 'Mario'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (May 28, 2012)

*Recent freshly molted GBB pics*

Amazing colours even without flash, but... these are with flash obviously :sarcasm: I love these little guys 







I know it's a little early... but anyone thinking male on the ventral shot? I'm no expert.


----------



## Artaeshia (May 28, 2012)

*Some more pics*

P. Irmina 



Little threat posture above :sarcasm: haha. Not many pics of this one cos she/he's very reclusive and also in premolt, made a little burrow and webbed the whole thing so you can't see in! Should happen any day now.

A. Purpurea





Pink toes!:giggle:

Well that's all my collection so far  hope you liked :biggrin:


----------



## Austin S. (May 28, 2012)

Great looking pictures! Very defined details! Good start to any collection imo.


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 5, 2012)

Good stuff, more please


----------



## panterafreak21 (Jun 5, 2012)

very nice shots! is the GGB in the first set of pictures the same one as the second set. if so id say female based on the first ggb pictures.


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes it is the same GBB. I might take some more ventral shots and post them in the tarantula sexing forum.

I'm getting 3 new slings on Thursday from TheSpiderShop; G.rosea, G.pulchra and C.marshalli  will post photo's soon 

---------- Post added 06-05-2012 at 10:38 PM ----------

Oooh I almost forgot! My P. irminia molted 2 days ago, will post pics of this too!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats on the A. purpurea, seem to be hard to come by over there, too. Great T's, though.


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 7, 2012)

*New slings and amazing service from Lee at the spider shop!*

Here are my new slings I got in the post today; 

G. rosea (red colour form)




G. pulchra





Unfortunately the C. marshalli didn't make the shipment, poor little guy. BUT, (here comes the awesome news) Lee is sending out a replacement 1st class!  I think it's time I went over onto the theSpidershop review thread haha!

I'll post more pictures when I feed them later, give em a few days to settle


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 10, 2012)

*Some babbies... *

G. rosea





C. marshalli


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 10, 2012)

C. marshalli






G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 10, 2012)

A cricket ventures into the mouth of madness!
G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 14, 2012)

*A rare sighting of my P. irminia!*

Yes, she finally emerged after about 2 months, freshly molted, sensing a nice big juicy cricket on her doorstep

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 14, 2012)

Headshot obviously  Suntigers are just plain simple awesome...


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 14, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Headshot obviously  Suntigers are just plain simple awesome...


Ha! I could not agree more, personally I think they have a rather menacing look 

I've also just ordered a B. boehmei from TSS which should arrive next week, been wanting one of these for ages! Will post pics soon.

Thankyou everyone for all the Thanks/ Likes!


----------



## papilio (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Artaeshia!  

Wow, you've got a great eye, and SUPERB photos!!!!!  Tiny slings are by far my faves to photograph, what do you use for your close-ups?  LOVE the shots of the tiny versi, V E R Y creative views!

What a great story to start your thread with!!  LOL  Just amazing!  Sure would be interesting to know what sp. it was.


----------



## rosybreeder (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice red knees, such a beautiful species....


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 15, 2012)

Artaeshia said:


> Ha! I could not agree more, personally I think they have a rather menacing look
> 
> I've also just ordered a B. boehmei from TSS which should arrive next week, been wanting one of these for ages! Will post pics soon.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for all the Thanks/ Likes!


Agreed. Currently waiting for my female to appear out of her tube again after molting, but they really take their time to do so 

I've a little B. boehmei and for the most part, it's staying in its little burrow it made itself. Haven't seen it out for weeks now and hoping it's gonna molt maybe.


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 16, 2012)

papilio said:


> Hey Artaeshia!
> 
> Wow, you've got a great eye, and SUPERB photos!!!!!  Tiny slings are by far my faves to photograph, what do you use for your close-ups?  LOVE the shots of the tiny versi, V E R Y creative views!
> 
> What a great story to start your thread with!!  LOL  Just amazing!  Sure would be interesting to know what sp. it was.


Oh wow haha thankyou! But really they are nothing quality wise compared to yours! I reverse the lens on my Olympus E420 DSLR and with the right distance from the subject it goes all microscopic  Substitutes for not having a flashy Nikon haha. And yes it is a rather gutting feeling to not know what type of T got me into the hobby! But ah well, hope it was something with really toxic venom hehe.

---------- Post added 06-16-2012 at 08:37 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Agreed. Currently waiting for my female to appear out of her tube again after molting, but they really take their time to do so
> 
> I've a little B. boehmei and for the most part, it's staying in its little burrow it made itself. Haven't seen it out for weeks now and hoping it's gonna molt maybe.


I hope so too! I especially like to see boehmei's when they've molted, looooove the red legs 

---------- Post added 06-16-2012 at 08:39 PM ----------




rosybreeder said:


> Nice red knees, such a beautiful species....


And indeed they are, I would love to be able to handle mine but she's a little on the skittish side :/ Nevermind though


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 17, 2012)

*B. albo molted yayy!*

My albopilosum molted rather surprisingly.. I knew she was in premolt, I guess I just forgot and the weeks flew by, but here she is...
















I did want her to get a little bit larger, but I guess I'll have to get a T. stirmi if I want impressive size surprises! Haha, but not yet I don't think  Need to make the room first 

I have a lush new enclosure planned out for this baby, quite excited about it  will post pics soon hotogenic:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 19, 2012)

*New addition B. boehmei*

This is the B. boehmei enc. I have set up. I'm quite pleased with the whole rustic look XD







Here is my new beeeeautiful B. boehmei. Very docile, and didn't kick once, but she might have just been on her best behaviour for me haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 19, 2012)

I might just have under estimated the size of my B. albo... 







New enc. pics coming soooooon hotogenic:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 22, 2012)

Time for some irminia!!










B. albo's new enc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Jun 22, 2012)

Gorgeous photos Artaeshia!!   

You captured some really nice colors on your albopilosum too!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome pictures, love your B. boehmei and that little P. irminia. Yours seem to be out more often now after molting? My big girl actually went back into hiding as suspected, so I'm glad I took the footage and pics of her yesterday. Probably not gonna see her for some time once more, lol


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 24, 2012)

papilio said:


> Gorgeous photos Artaeshia!!
> 
> You captured some really nice colors on your albopilosum too!


Thankyouuu! I've tried to capture the little metallic blue/ green pads on her feet too, but it's almost impossible to see unless your there watching her in natural light. 

---------- Post added 06-24-2012 at 06:21 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Awesome pictures, love your B. boehmei and that little P. irminia. Yours seem to be out more often now after molting? My big girl actually went back into hiding as suspected, so I'm glad I took the footage and pics of her yesterday. Probably not gonna see her for some time once more, lol


Thanks! They're both little cuties  for now, haha. And no unfortunately my irminia is still very reclusive, it just makes it all the more exciting when she comes out! I love watching her shoot out in stealth mode and wrestling the prey, especially with that cute little frown on her face haha!


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 24, 2012)

*A. purpurea molt!*

This came as a lovely surprise, not because I didn't see it coming, but because I was ill the night this little one must have molted (I mean like, seriously ill, I just wanted to die haha). So for the first time ever I didn't watch my T's first thing in the morning, but when crawled up the stairs to check 'em, A MOLT!  Sooo happy. The exuvium was still attached to the T's abdomen, but I managed to remove it gently with a paintbrush while holding the old skin with some tweezers, PHEW! Anyway, here's some pics! Notice the dramatic colour change from brown to midnight blue, so beautiful! Haha I'm proud like it's my child or something 




Attached skin 



Old exuvium


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 24, 2012)

*More pics!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 3, 2012)

*B. albo new enc.*

I had to share my favourite little lady with you all 



View attachment 105629
View attachment 105630
View attachment 105631

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 3, 2012)

View attachment 105632
View attachment 105633
View attachment 105634
View attachment 105635
View attachment 105636

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drezno (Jul 3, 2012)

That second picture is fantastic, and all of these certainly defy the "B. albo is dull" stereotype!


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 3, 2012)

View attachment 105637


Thought I'd throw in a B. boehmei pic too 
View attachment 105638


My friend holding Pillow 
View attachment 105639


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 3, 2012)

Drezno said:


> That second picture is fantastic, and all of these certainly defy the "B. albo is dull" stereotype!


Thankyou! I have to agree they are certainly underestimated for their beauty. This has to be my favourite T, she's the most docile, shy little thing, ah I just love her. I'm glad someone else appreciates them as much as I do


----------



## papilio (Jul 3, 2012)

_Very_ nice Artaeshia!    In particular, the top shot in your last post (35)!!  These really are lovely little Ts.


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 3, 2012)

papilio said:


> _Very_ nice Artaeshia!    In particular, the top shot in your last post (35)!!  These really are lovely little Ts.


Thanks papilio! I think that one is my fave too  And the last pic on #32 as there are a few little green hues peeping through on her tiddly toes haha!


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 4, 2012)

*P. irminia out for night stroll...*

View attachment 105654


View attachment 105655


And pleeeease let this be premolt! B. smithi
View attachment 105656


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd say "yes" - premolt


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 5, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I'd say "yes" - premolt


FINALLY  haha lets hope it goes well then


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 5, 2012)

*P. irminia is out... AGAIN!*

She comes out almost every night now, here's some pics.

View attachment 105702

View attachment 105707

View attachment 105703

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 10, 2012)

*B. smithi molted!*

Conveniently, I wasn't working! So I got to watch a molt from start to finish, awesome.

View attachment 105967

View attachment 105968

View attachment 105969

View attachment 105970

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 10, 2012)

View attachment 105972

View attachment 105973

View attachment 105974

View attachment 105975

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 10, 2012)

View attachment 105976
View attachment 105977
View attachment 105978

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, beautiful shots Artaeshia!  

Amazing isn't it?!


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 10, 2012)

papilio said:


> Wow, beautiful shots Artaeshia!
> 
> Amazing isn't it?!


It's completely fascinating! It's like, a completely alien thing to watch, it's alright watching videos of molts, but watching such a big thing coming out of something so small right in front of your eyes is just mind boggling


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great shots documenting that molt. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 12, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Great shots documenting that molt. I love it.


Awesome  I thank my smithi for holding out for my day off work hehe


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 17, 2012)

*New addition *

Rescued this little one from a pet shop. I've always thought roses looked like teddy bears, with those beady black eyes and chunky hairy bodies, so I called her 'Teddy' 

Chile rose EDIT: Now pretty sure is a G. rosea. (Sold with no latin name)
View attachment 106198
View attachment 106199
View attachment 106200
View attachment 106201

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 17, 2012)

G. pulchra sling

View attachment 106202
View attachment 106203


Some molts, B. albo, B. smithi. (Mouth parts and fang)
View attachment 106204
View attachment 106205


I had more of these but the images were too large to upload D:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, great work Artaeshia!!    Love the macros!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 13, 2012)

papilio said:


> Wow, great work Artaeshia!!    Love the macros!


Yep, *signed*!


----------



## Artaeshia (Sep 24, 2012)

*New additions!*

Sorry for not posting any pictures for a long time! Been away working on my art portfolio, just haven't had the time to upload anything. So here's some for the time being!

I recently got given a bunch of T's for free! My friend has moved on to lizards and needed more room for enclosures, so here's what I was given;

A. avic, who recently molted. The change was very dramatic from a small, stocky spider to a much larger, leggy specimen. So I'm assuming this is a male, I can see some hooks on the front set of legs, I'll try get some better pictures of this when I have the time. I also have an adult female A. avic, so, the temptation is there to pair them up... but I will have to research immensely first. No pics of the female yet btw, she tends to come out at night so I don't see her that often. These were given to me in a large communal tank, but I decided to separate them as soon as I knew one was in premolt, after reading the amount of failed attempts to keep avics communally I decided it wasn't a good idea in the first place.
View attachment 108309
View attachment 108310


Well I was looking forward to posting more but it seems that my files are too large to upload  Will sort this soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 24, 2012)

Certainly looks like a MM - I'd sure try to breed them IF you are SURE (!!!) both are A. avics really. Maybe BrettG chimes on this and gives you some tips...else PM him maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Oct 7, 2012)

*-__-*

This is crazy! my photo's are all too large to upload and i have sooo many i want to share  im going to see if i can convert them to make them smaller...


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 7, 2012)

Artaeshia said:


> This is crazy! my photo's are all too large to upload and i have sooo many i want to share  im going to see if i can convert them to make them smaller...


Try using XnView - it's a great freeware program for viewing, resizing and even working on pictures up to a certain point


----------



## Giomanach (Oct 10, 2012)

astonishing pictures <3 can't wait to see my B. smithi ^^


----------



## Artaeshia (Oct 10, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Try using XnView - it's a great freeware program for viewing, resizing and even working on pictures up to a certain point


Thanks Storm! This was really handy for editing, etc but for some reason every time I convert or resize a file it still doesnt want to upload  I don't know maybe its my laptop being weird or something :S

---------- Post added 10-10-2012 at 10:26 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Certainly looks like a MM - I'd sure try to breed them IF you are SURE (!!!) both are A. avics really. Maybe BrettG chimes on this and gives you some tips...else PM him maybe.


Haha, I think I'll give the Avic pairing a miss. Despite me being pretty certain they are both avics I would hate to mess up the genus any more than it is. I think I might look out for a MM B. albo to go with my female instead (that is my female B. albo, not A. avic lol!) just to keep it simple  But I'll know where to go for advice!


----------

